# Recommended commercial chicken rotisserie's? Gas vs Electric?



## flacoguapo (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking for information regarding the performance of commercial rotisseries for making rotisserie chicken.

I'm favoring the horizontal turning spit units since the chickens baste each other, other then that I must admit I have precious little experience with commercial rotisseries

Any recommended models?  Any models to stay away from? Gas vs electric?

Basically I'm thinking two smaller (24 bird) units instead of one large to allow for different rubs, species, etc.  But I'm open to all suggestions..

Are the utility costs of electric comparable to gas?

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## chefman77 (Jan 27, 2011)

I faced this choice with my restaurant and opted for the gas rotisserie oven simply because I've found through past experience that it will through the chickens faster...at least faster than 110V electric ovens. I cook 30 chickens at a time. I can only recommend the one I use which is Diamond Equipment FG30.


----------



## tonyc (Feb 13, 2010)

You will get a hotter/faster oven with gas, but you get better/more even temperature control with electric.


----------



## chef tomain (Nov 17, 2008)

If given a choice I would choose gas. The electric Rotisseris blubs cost about three hundred plus

a set. And they are very fragile. That being said they product a nice product.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Almost all the supermarkets and food service venues I go into have gas. Must be a reason??


----------

